# Webcam driver for HP Pavilion dv2700



## endgame2055 (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi everone , 


I have a HP Pavilion dv2700 laptop, running on a Vista 32 OS. I need the webcam driver for it. 

Thanks , :wave:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi there are 153 products under that name http://h20180.www2.hp.com/apps/Look...query=pavillion+dv+2700&submit.x=9&submit.y=4 please have a look on the underside of your laptop and try to find the exact model number


----------



## endgame2055 (Feb 17, 2010)

Dear Replier,
I am aware that this site has all the products, but it does not have the specific driver i want,
The CAM driver for my laptop model is not avaliable with HP company. 
Moreover; when i try opening the CAM driver installation list (Devices management) and try; the CAM does not display. 
When i try opening/turning it on; it says i need to install its driver.
I know i have taken alot of time explaining this but this problem could be solved and i dont know how. 
it does need its driver.
The pictures of these errors are attached for your review, so that you could identify the problem.





























Thanks very much in advance for your time.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi use the automatic detection on this page http://welcome.hp.com/country/uk/en/support.html or go here and from the list of software solutions choose cyberlink youcam http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...n&cc=uk&dlc=en&sw_lang=&product=3667429#N6405 that is all I can see related to the camera


----------

